
What3words announces backing from Daimler and integration with Mercedes-Benz - imartin2k
http://tech.eu/brief/what3words-funding-2/
======
newman8r
I hadn't heard of this startup, but it's a really cool idea that seems simple
to implement. Those are my favorite kinds of ideas.

